# What is th€ av€rag€ ag€ of Animal Crossing fans?



## SuperGamecube64

I'm just curious. I started playing when I was 13, I am 21 now.


----------



## Keenan

I started playing when I was about 10, now I'm 15.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I started playing Animal Crossing in 2001, so I was nine when I started. I'm twenty now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I was 12 when I started playing AC.
I am 29 now.


----------



## Kip

I've Been playing since i was 9 and i am now 15


----------



## Jake

10/11 i think. Now 17


----------



## JabuJabule

Started ACGC Winter of 2002. I was 8 at the time. I am 17 now. (Birthday is December 2nd :3)


----------



## MattVariety

I would imagine the average age is around 10-16. I started when I was 10, now I'm 13.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

There are alot of members on this site wgo haven't put up there age yet.
So you can't make average age by just the few who did post.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The range should be 13-30. The average, I have no idea. Probably something in the teens.


----------



## Kaiaa

I started playing when I was 13 (It was a birthday gift I will never forget). Now I'm 19.


----------



## Keenan

There can't be an age limit on Animal crossing. Sure, you're better at it and can understand it more when you're older, like in your teens. But anyone can play animal crossing, young or old. However, I do find it painful to watch a young kid because they're so clueless and I know every inch of my town...


----------



## Kaiaa

Keenan said:


> However, I do find it painful to watch a young kid because they're so clueless and I know every inch of my town...



This. I can't stand this!


----------



## TheFarmboy

Started playing Animal Crossing around my 14th Birthday. Now I'm turning 20 this May.


----------



## Wubajub

The average age for Animal Crossing players is.... DA DA DA DAAAAA... 14.5! Worked it out then with the ages everybody submitted (mine excluded). I added all of the ages together (261) and divided by the number of people submitting their ages (18) and that's how you get 14.5! 

Another problem solved... Next!


(Edit) Sorry, Farmboy, I didn't see your post but the average age is around 14.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> The range should be 13-30. The average, I have no idea. Probably something in the teens.



I would have guessed it to be from 12-20

@Wubajub : Yeah, 14 sounds decent


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That was pretty smart of you, Wubajub.
^_^ I was about to do that myself.


----------



## Jeremy

Started playing when I was 12.  Am 21 now.


----------



## SockHead

My sister got it for the gamecube first. I didn't really get into it. (I never knew how to pay off my mortgage lol) But as soon Wild World came out, I was stuck to the series. I was probably 12 or 13 when I started. Now I'm 19.


----------



## Master of the Triforce

I was about 13 and I am 28 now


----------



## Wubajub

MDofDarkheart said:


> That was pretty smart of you, Wubajub.
> ^_^ I was about to do that myself.



haha, thanks! If only I was like this at school... 

Anyways I started playing AC when I was 9 and I'm now 13 (My first copy was AC: Wild World)!


----------



## Jake

i think i started around 10?


----------



## Yokie

I've been playing AC for only 2 and a half years. Started when I was 15 I think, now I'm 17.


----------



## Jeremy

Master of the Triforce said:


> I was about 13 and I am 28 now



I don't think the series has been out that long.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> *I don't think* the series has been out that long.



umm 'think'

lol


----------



## Master of the Triforce

I'm sure I was about 13, maybe i'm wrong, time passes differently here... I dunno, either way a LONG time.  Not as long as Zelda though.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

alot of people dont even post on here that play, i know alot of people who are around my parents age that play, and alot of grand people too. im a parent, i have kids i play.
i started when ever it came out for game cube. when ever that was. 01? i donno. but im what, do the math.... carry the one... 27? now? i think? i donno.


----------



## blue2kid3

Omg we are all sooo old lol I started when I was 12 im19 now lol


----------



## Master of the Triforce

I'm sooo glad there are older people on here


----------



## Jake

Ikr, i always think they're youngin's then theres oldies and i like "yay"


----------



## bittermeat

I picked up the GameCube version when I was around 7, but I am turning 17 in two weeks.


----------



## Ryan

Started playing when I was about....um...I think around 4, even though I never knew what I was doing, then got Wild World the next year, got pretty better at it (my mom explained how to play to me), then when I turned 8, I got City Folk. And now, I'm waiting on Animal Crossing for the 3DS.

So basically, I started playing when I was 4, and now I'm 11 (turning 12 in July ).


----------



## Jake

I always thought you were 14 haha


----------



## Rover AC

Well its a small world. I would say the age average is somewhere in the teens. I started playing Animal Crossing when I was 7 and now I'm 12 (13 in June!) so I've been playing for a pretty long time.


----------



## Jake

Everyone is so young, i sweat they're all older then they're like "lol jks i'm ..." it's like


----------



## Hayduke

I am 27.5 years old and I started playing Animal Crossing: City Folk in 2010. I must give thanks to my partner, Nynaeve, for introducing me to the Epic of Animal Crossing


----------



## Nayyru

I played the original gamecube version when I was 9 or 10ish. I'll be 21 in June =/


----------



## Static

I started in 2007, when i was 8/9, i'm almost 14 now...


----------



## KCourtnee

I started playing when I was 13, now I'm 19.


----------



## KCourtnee

Master of the Triforce said:


> I was about 13 and I am 28 now



The series has been out for 11 years.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Got it when i was 8 (the GameCube ver) now im 13, (OTL i turn 14 in Sept. i have a late B-day)


----------



## Jake

KCourtnee said:


> The series has been out for 11 years.



yeah, we already went through that


----------



## Himawari

I started playing when I was around 7 or 8. I'm now 16.


----------



## joost

Started playing when i was 12 when acww just came out, I am now 18 and can't wait till acc 3ds :/


----------



## Cherrypie

A couple of people are saying the age range is 13 +, but I think it is suited for people a bit younger than that. I'd say 8-9 +. I started around that age and any younger you are pretty clueless. I can remember clearly the first time I played...  I started the game where Nook was telling me to do jobs and I was thinking that the game was great. However my ds froze and I had to restart the game... Sort of ruined the moment...  I remember telling my friends all about it. I just turned 12 now.


----------



## Jake

^^^

I think it's targeted towards the younger players
but the older players get more out of the game as they understand it more (turnips and stuff like that)


----------



## Cherrypie

Yeah I agree. The older people like it because they grew up with it and as you said ^ they understand it more. It is still rated E (everyone!) so young and older people can play it.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## DirtyD

Started with ACCF... So only about 3 years ago... I am going to be 31 in 2 weeks..


----------



## Rover AC

DirtyD said:


> Started with ACCF... So only about 3 years ago... I am going to be 31 in 2 weeks..



I think that's a bit too old for AC, no offence that's just my opinion.


----------



## JKDOS

Started Playing for the first time (AC:WW) when I was 16.... Now I'm 20


----------



## Trundle

Started playing when ACG came out. Am now 14.


----------



## DirtyD

There are actually more of us older people than you would imagine.  Most of us have been gaming for the last 25+ years and now have kids that game.


----------



## Keenan

Rover AC said:


> I think that's a bit too old for AC, no offence that's just my opinion.


Though I can't argue with a persons opinion, I think that's pretty harsh. It's like saying you're too old to eat ice cream. If you enjoy it, there's no age limit.

@Topic: It seems to me that most people start when they're young, but continue to play because they love the game and because you can do more when you understand the game. I hated watching my younger sister walk aimlessly around the town when I knew every detail of my town.


----------



## JKDOS

Keenan said:


> @Topic: It seems to me that most people start when they're young, but continue to play because they love the game and because you can do more when you understand the game. I hated watching my younger sister walk aimlessly around the town when I knew every detail of my town.



Thank you Keenan.


----------



## Jake

It really doesn't matter what age you are


----------



## JKDOS

Bidoof said:


> It really doesn't matter what age you are



True. people seem to think that Rated-E means "for kids", when it actually means "EVERYONE"


----------



## Rover AC

Well I guess I thought wrong. I apologise if I offended anyone...


----------



## zantrul

i was 15i just played it yesturday T__T


----------



## LadyRohan

DirtyD said:


> There are actually more of us older people than you would imagine.  Most of us have been gaming for the last 25+ years and now have kids that game.



Thank you! And there are those who use to game long ago... stopped for many years and restarted again. The majority of those on my main players roster are 35 and up.


----------



## Superpenguin

I was 7 when I started, I am now 14. I am looking forward to AC3DS, Animal Crossing is just one of those games where if you grew up with it, you play it forever.


----------



## Odette

I was 11 when WW came out I believe and that's when I initially started playing AC. I'm now 18.


----------



## Michelle

I think I started playing when I was about 12ish. I'll be turning 20 in August


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I started around 10 thanks to a cheap copy of Animal Crossing greeting me from a bin at GameStop and will be turning 19 in August.


----------



## BroccliManRob

I believe I started at 7 or 8, now i'm 13.


----------



## Gnome

Me and my older played in 2003, so I was 5.


----------



## Dylab

I love how people stay with the game they love


----------



## tsukune_713

i started when i was 15 i believe im 24 now


----------



## jebug29

I first got Animal Crossing GCN on December 16th, 2007, so I was 9. I'm now 14.


----------



## flabbergasted

I was 10 or 11 when I got WW, and now I'm 18.


----------



## ACWarrior15

I started in 07' when I was 10 and i did not play the game that much therfor i barely enjoyed it. But when i got City Folk in 09 i was quickly attached.


----------



## cutepixie88

I started playing at 12 and im 15 now


----------



## Nippona

Well I was in the 3rd grade when I bought the GCN one...And even until today I play City Folk..so I'd any age


----------



## Prof Gallows

So, does anyone have it worked out yet?

The average age?


----------



## Dylab

Whew that took a while I came up with 17.8809524


----------



## Ziken

started when i was about 10 and i'm currently 16!


----------



## Ziken

oh. is the thread over already. LOL late to the party D;


----------



## PapaNer

I started playing the day the GCN version came out, I'm now 22.  My gf is 21 and plays.  Mom is 48 and plays.


----------



## broadwaythecat

well i was 6 when i started but i stopped playing cuz i lost the ds memory thingy  i am 10 now and i play wild world


----------



## Wing

9, I'm 13 now and still play.


----------



## Juicebox

I started when I was 8, and I'm now 18! So I guess I guess this February will be my 10 year anniversary with Animal Crossing. Maybe I'll go back to my first town and have a little party...


----------



## Pudge

I started playing when I was 12, I'm now 18. How time flies...


----------



## Ashtot

I started playing when I was 6 or so. Now i'm 16.


----------



## revika

I started playing when I was 12, and I'm now 23. :3


----------



## deadendking

Started playing when I was 11, still playing at 20.


----------



## Odin

I believe I started playing when I was 6, I'm 15 now.


----------



## Elijo

I started when I was 8, I'm 12 now! I still play animal crossing, but only ww.


----------



## LeoKatt

I'm 45,started playing at 40.I played WW with a group of about 25 people who were in their 30's to 60's.


----------



## Dylab

Ugh I think I might have to do this all over again  so much work and more people just keep posting


----------



## Officer Berri

I got the first game when I was going on 12 years old I think. I'm going on 22 now. :3


----------



## demoness

I got the first game when I was nearing ten or eleven, I believe.  I'm nineteen going on twenty now.


----------



## Mino

Started playing at 12, I'm 21 now.


----------



## Toeto

I was.. 8 when I started to play it, got ACGC close to the release date, and i'm still playing.. I'm 16 now .


----------



## Maya

I'm 30 and I started playing when I was 24 I think, it was WW but then I grabbed a copy of the GC version and played that one as well.


----------



## Dizzard

I was 13 when the gamecube game came out in Europe. I don't remember ever anticipating a game as much as I did the gamecube Animal Crossing and I probably won't ever experience that again. I remember following the uncertainty over if it would come outside Japan and how everybody was pushing for it.

Now I'm 21 and I've also played Wild World on the DS. (I gave City Folk a miss though)


----------



## Lyssa

I'm hoping I got the math right... started playing Animal Crossing when I was 10 (the year it came out)....I'm now 21.... WOW. O_O so long ago... :'O


----------



## Kaia

I had to have been at least 9 or 10 when I first played Animal Crossing o-o I'm 17 now.


----------



## DaisyCrossing

Started playing near when it first came out I think so I was like fff 11? Or something. Now I'm 21. I've got bad math skills. And number skills. But I started at 10 or 11 or something.


----------



## Viriel

I was 9 when ACG was released in France and I'm now 17, 18 in March.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

19 years old and male here, no shame for playing this game


----------



## Dustbunnii

I think I probably started playing when I was somewhere around 10.... maybe.... I don't remember xD
Either way, I'm 20 going on 21 in just a few weeks.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Started with Wild World when I was 15, got CF when I was 18 and now I'm 22. Hope to play AC:NL with some of you when it's released here in Europe! (Buying the physical copy because digital costs ?10 more, I'm not sure why...) :l


----------



## micnmindisney

thank you for saying this.  I do not think people are to old if they enjoy the game.there is no age limit on this game.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I first got into it when I was eight.  Now I'm fourteen.


----------



## fantasma

I first played AC at the age of 12.  Ten years later...  You do the math.


----------



## Catarsi Sol

I started playing at eleven, almost twelve. 

I'm twenty-one now, probably gonna be twenty-two whenever New Leaf comes out here in America!


----------



## Catarsi Sol

Forgot I posted earlier.


----------



## Stevey Queen

My guess for first playing the game is 10-16. I started playing when I was 16-17. I was late to the party. But once you played it, your addicted for life. There's gonna be a lot of 60 year olds playing AC in the future.


----------



## Caius

I got the ds version when I was 17. I'm 20 now.


----------



## froggy

I started playing when I was 8/9 Now Im 13


----------



## Tippy151

I started when I was 8 but now I'm 10 so not a big difference


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I started playing when the Gamecube version came out; I was nine years old. Now I am twenty and I love the game more than ever now. :3 I still play City Folk almost every day and am very excited for New Leaf. ^^


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I started playing when I was 10. I'm now 14.


----------



## YanoShigun

I started playing when I was 9, and now I'm 16.


----------



## Carole

I started playing when I was 60, and now I'm 64.


----------



## Pawtonia

I started playing when I was 33 and am now 39 so almost six years.  (will be six in January!)

My mom started playing this year and she's 61.  I learned about it on a forum where I lot of people played, average age was about 28-30ish.  

I think it appeals to older people because as life gets harder, it's a great escape to a happier, easy place.


----------



## Carole

Pawtonia said:


> I think it appeals to older people because as life gets harder, it's a great escape to a happier, easy place.



It is a wonderful escape, I agree. I think life is pretty hard for younger people too, though, at various ages (especially jr high), and may be a great escape for them as well.


----------



## CHR:)S

Maybe I was 7 or 8 when I first got Wild World.

I'm turning 15 this month.


----------



## Pawtonia

Carole said:


> It is a wonderful escape, I agree. I think life is pretty hard for younger people too, though, at various ages (especially jr high), and may be a great escape for them as well.



This is very true!  I think I should have specified that for older people it's almost a chance to experience aspects of being young again.  I think many young people yearn for a carefree life as well though, I can't imagine being young now - it would be so much harder than when I grew up!!


----------



## Lyla

I started playing when I was about 13 and I'm now 17 and still madly in love with the series. My favourite without a doubt.


----------



## Nooblord

Started playing when I was about 14; I'm 20 now.


----------



## EpicSnivy

Started back in 2005 when I was 12, I'm 18 and about to turn 19 in a week.


----------



## minkypinky

I think the best age is after 20. Because at that time they are out of the teen fantasy world and they can understand what is good and what is bad.


----------



## blue2kid3

Wow we all got so old I started playing AC when I was 13-14 I'm 19 now.


----------



## AC Cafe

I'm 20!


----------



## Sora

I think I started playing around 2004 when I was 8, I'm 16 now. Also I don't think you must be over 20 to fully experience the game. This game was the game that made me realize how much I loved animals and also how ADD a lot of people were around me.


----------



## Feraligator

I think I started in 2007-2008. I'm 13 right now.


----------



## Lilnoo

I have been playing Animal Crossing since I was about 9, now im 14 ^_^


----------



## Dreamer

I was 10, I think, when my sister and I got AC:WW. I'm 16 now. 

It was the first DS game we ever played, so it's very special to us. The game was incredibly magical (~magical~) to us back then, as we didn't know any game like that even existed. No other game compares! AC has become a great way for us to bond.


----------



## oath2order

I'm 19 here.


----------



## seafoam2k

I'm 22.


----------



## Souhaiter

I started playing Animal Crossing when I was 10 or so?
And I just turned 15 this past summer. c:

It's interesting to see the varying ages of people who enjoy the game as much as I do~! > w<​


----------



## Skitty

I started when I was 12 and I'm 23 now :/


----------



## Julie

I started when I was 11 and I'm 16 now.


----------



## Dalie

I don't remember exactly how old I was when I started playing AC, but I believe I was about 14 years old. Now I'm 18.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Started at 6-7, now I'm 13.


----------



## Bree

hmm lets see... Mom bought me a gamecube and animal crossing in 2001? 2002? I was 5-6 then and now I'm 15.


----------



## deonrock

it is batter age to play.....i was started when i was 15.
so keep it up


----------



## Wrathie83

Started playing when i was 22 and i'm now 29


----------



## Tenyu

I started when I was 8 - now I'm almost 19.


----------



## Eryani

i started playing it when i was 6 and i am now 11


----------



## Joey

I started at about 8 and i am now 13


----------



## Bambi

Started playing at 16 and am now 24


----------



## Treasu(red)

I started when I was 14 and I'm 24 now.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Bambi said:


> Started playing at 16 and am now 24



Woah we're the same!


----------



## TheLostEmpire

I started at 12 I'm 19 now


----------



## Roel

I think the average age is probably 18. I?m 19 btw, and I think I was around 12/13 when I began playing.


----------



## Gummy

If memory serves me correctly, I got the game in first grade. Meaning I was six or seven? I'm seventeen now, though.


----------



## Crimson

I guess I was 10 / 11 or something back when it came out for gcube


----------



## Rosy

Started when I was 4-5 years old. Now 15.


----------



## oath2order

This would have been better made into a poll, after looking on this thread again >.>


----------



## Dimension Witch

I started when I was 5years old. Now 14years old <3


----------



## Francescamice

Iam 45 and proud of it lol ! Played ACWW for last 4 years. Iam probably one of the oldest or anybody else older than me?


----------



## ACking

I started when I was eight and I'm sixteen now...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Francescamice said:


> Iam 45 and proud of it lol ! Played ACWW for last 4 years. Iam probably one of the oldest or anybody else older than me?



We had a member post last year that was 45, but that was the only post they made. D=


----------



## Merelfantasy

I started at the age of nine, I am now 15.


----------



## Bambi

Francescamice said:


> Iam 45 and proud of it lol ! Played ACWW for last 4 years. Iam probably one of the oldest or anybody else older than me?



My mom plays AC:CF and she is 45  I got her addicted to it.


----------



## Jemjewel

I started playing when I was 32 in 2002 and am now 42.


----------



## Lessy

I started when I was 7 and I'm 15 now


----------



## Francescamice

Prof Gallows said:


> The range should be 13-30. The average, I have no idea. Probably something in the teens.



Nah  -  disagree  - why should the age range be 13-30? AC is a game that can be enjoyed by any age - Iam 45 and have been playing AC for years! I would say that probably the average age is mid to late teens that play it the most though.



Jemjewel said:


> I started playing when I was 32 in 2002 and am now 42.



Good on ya Jemjewel !!! I am not the only one in my 40's lol !!!



Bambi said:


> My mom plays AC:CF and she is 45  I got her addicted to it.




Fabulous !!!:



Fire_Fist said:


> Started with Wild World when I was 15, got CF when I was 18 and now I'm 22. Hope to play AC:NL with some of you when it's released here in Europe! (Buying the physical copy because digital costs ?10 more, I'm not sure why...) :l



Hi Fire_Fist, Iam in England and getting ACNL when it comes out in June this year - so i will FC you if thats ok?
Fran


----------



## NanoStar

I started playing Animal Crossing when I was in the 2nd grade, I'm a freshmen in college now.


----------



## Zaoth

Started with GC so in 2001 I was 9/10. 21 now 22 soon.


----------



## SuzyBee

I started playing in 2007 and haven't got bored yet. I'll soon be 49! And I can't wait for New Leaf.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm 29. I started with the original GC game, played WW... I skipped City Folk though, mainly due to the fact that the Wii didn't have many of the kinds of games I like, so ended up selling it. Really, really looking forward to New Leaf though.


----------



## monochrome

been playing since i was 12, now im 21


----------



## rachiewease

You're never too old for gaming (which you'll realise when you get past 30 and that happens sooner than you think)
I started playing AC in my 20's and have just turned 35 and I love it more now than ever. Cannot wait for New Leaf to come out in Europe.


----------



## rachiewease

Francescamice said:


> Iam 45 and proud of it lol ! Played ACWW for last 4 years. Iam probably one of the oldest or anybody else older than me?



there was a lady a few pages back who was 64 so she has you licked i'm afraid 
Besides that we should be proud of who we are and loving the fun things in life no matter how old we are. Everybody gets older but that doesn't mean you have to grow up


----------



## Trundle

Sorry for a bit of a bump. I'm 15 now and started playing it shortly after it came out, in 2002. I was at my friend's house and he had rented it, and we all loved it. I was 4 then, I believe.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis

I do not really remember wel... But i think i was 12 or something when i got the gamecube game


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I'm thirteen now and I've been playing since the GC version (well I actually played WW first)


----------



## Punchyleaf

I was 9 ish when It came out, sorry. I've been playing each game since then, I will be 21 this year


----------



## Kip

I think a lot of people who play the games stick with the series. I've seen just as much adults play the game as kids. Most adults start the game when they were kids.

That's just my take on all of it though.

I never plan on quitting :> I said this before but i think i started at 10 or 9? -> 16


----------



## Reiji

I started playing when I was 7 or 8; I am now 15.


----------



## Enyeto

I'm 16 now and was 14 when I started playing. Hardly two years isn't very long compared to most of you... lol


----------



## Laurali

I'm 33 and I love it.


----------



## jesughs

I got the game when I was around 6 or 7 years old. Now I'm nearly 15 and I'm as love with the series as I was when I first got it! I think the reason that most players stick with the series is for the nostalgia. Subconsciously, the game brings back happy childhood memories--for me, at least--that I just don't get with other games. Another possibility is that the game is just that awesome it keeps you hooked, haha.


----------



## Marky Mark

I started playing Wild World when I was 11 and I loved it. I hadn't thought of the game in so long until I discovered that New Leaf was a thing.


----------



## Bambi

It would be awesome if there was a poll on this thread giving age ranges like

1-18
19-35
36+

Or something along those lines since I think it only gives 3 options you can do a "child/teenage" stage, a "Young adult" and a "Mature adult"

this way we could actually get an average from the forum...


----------



## Officer Berri

You're right. A poll would be really nice and it'd give us a good visual for what the largest age range population is without looking through all 18 pages.

I'd make a guess it's somewhere between the late teens and early twenties that play it the most.


----------



## bootie101

im 30.. i feel kinda old lol.. but i have been playing it since the gamecube version


----------



## Mary

since i was 6, 12 now.


----------



## Bambi

I added up my own poll results 

Ages 10-18 - 66 people

Ages 19-35 - 53 people

Age 36+     - 8 People


----------



## keybug55

2001 I was 6 when I started my town

Now I will be 18 years old when AC:NL comes out

hehe, I remember calling my very first town WER because they were the next three letters after q xD


----------



## The Architect

Started around age 9 or 10, and now I'm 20

Oh how time flies~


----------



## Wish

I started when I was like 9 and now I'm 14.
Oh how time flies~


----------



## DavidR

Their are players of all age  groups that play Crossing! I started playing in 2002 with the game cube version! I'm still playing City folk and i'm 66! How about them apples?


----------



## MadamSpringy

I started playing in late 2006 when I was 12, and now I'm 18, almost 19.
I find it really impressive that older adults still play the game even though some people say Animal Crossing is a 'baby game'. It's great!


----------



## Cachmin

I started playing when i was 12-13. I'm 17 now ^-^


----------



## XTheLancerX

I first played this when I was 5... Animal Crossing was the first major game I ever played.. Almost 13 now, will be turning 13 in May, all my friends pick on me for playing this game and wanting the new game, also buying a whole 3DS just for it... I don't care at all but it still bugs me a little bit  I have nice friends, you know, all friends pick on each other sometimes though


----------



## tigereyes86

I *think* I was 20 when I picked up a copy of WW, then I got CF, played it 3 times and gave up on it as the Wii was horrendous to play it on.
I'll just have turned 27 when NL comes out.


----------



## DavidR

Their is no way to determine that! In Japan there is a lot of twenty something young women that play! Everywhere else it varies a lot! I'm retired myself and have been playing for about 12 years! I know a lot of other older people that also play! That's what I like about the game, diversity!


----------



## Shiny Star

I fall into the Ages 10-18 group. I think I started playing at the age of eight or nine though.


----------



## rachiewease

Bambi said:


> I added up my own poll results
> 
> Ages 10-18 - 66 people
> 
> Ages 19-35 - 53 people
> 
> Age 36+     - 8 People



the only problem with that is the vast gap between 19 and 35  I think 16 years is too big a difference to be put in the same category age wise. Technically if you're 19 I could be your mother.


----------



## Schim

I played a little when I was younger.. maybe 11 or 12? Then picked it back up recently as a 25 year old.


----------



## Holly06

I started playing at 18. I'm 25 now. ^o^


----------



## DavidR

I'm old enough to be all of your grandfather's, but i'm not! I've been playing since the first game came out! I still love it! All of it!


----------



## Roxer9000

I started to like Animal crossing when I was like 6 and now im 12


----------



## Nami

I started when I was 14.. 19 now, haha.


----------



## Bambi

rachiewease said:


> the only problem with that is the vast gap between 19 and 35  I think 16 years is too big a difference to be put in the same category age wise. Technically if you're 19 I could be your mother.



I suppose. Still gives a general idea of age groups. I could have been much less lazy about it I guess lol.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I'm 5.  Plus a few 9 years.


----------



## Treasu(red)

*is a 20 something young woman who plays* I'll actually be turning 25 two weeks before NL comes out. I'm getting it as a belated birthday present. I'm young at heart though and enjoy Animal Crossing like nobody's business.

edit: Seeing a lot of players around my age actually makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## AL64

30 years old, playing AC since I was 21 or 22 I think


----------



## Lew

Must've started playing when I was seven, from playing Wild World.
Played CF/LGTTC, NL and GCN, and even a little N64 on my phone since I started playing.


----------



## Lauren

I started playing at 14 and now I'm 19


----------



## tigereyes86

L3WIS said:


> Must've started playing when I was seven, from playing Wild World.
> Played CF/LGTTC, NL and GCN, and even a little N64 on my phone since I started playing.



Shut up!!!  I thought you were older than that!  Well I must say that you're very mature for your age and wow.  I actually just can't believe it hahaha.  I mean this in a good way, I'm really not being sarcastic or anything.  I know it's hard to tell with me but I'm not.

And Treasu(red), yep, there's loads of us, I'm 27 right before NL comes out, so we have birthdays pretty close to each other too!


----------



## Fame

im 13 now but probably started playing when i was 5 with my sisters guidance and permission since it was her GC


----------



## anygamewilldo

I was around 22 and I am 33 now.


----------



## Familitchi

I started when I was like 8 now I'm 16.


----------



## Starlight

When I first got the game I was around 6 I think, and now I'm 15~ ^^


----------



## Peachk33n

I have been playing since AC came out on GCN. I am 23


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Been playing sence I was 17, 28 now


----------



## legendarysaiken

Started in 2002, I'm 22 now.


----------



## Cardbored

MDofDarkheart said:


> I was 12 when I started playing AC.
> I am 29 now.



Sorry to quote someone from a year ago but isn't this off? AC's only 12 years old 

OT: Played since I was 8, now I'm 16.


----------



## Mike!

I imported an American version of the GC game when I was 19, just over ten years ago, as I'm 29 now.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm 21 now, and played since I was 13.


----------



## MisterGameOver

I started at 10. Now I'm almost 15 years old.


----------



## Beanoz4

I started at 8. Now I'm 15.


----------



## Alistoria

Played the DS version when I was 11, and later picked up the gamecube version not so long after. I'm 17 now ^^.


----------



## Smoke

Started with Wild World back in 2005. I was ten then. Turning eighteen on Monday. Man, time flies.

Anyway, as for the average, judged only on those who've posted here, I'd say roughly 19.
If you want an age range, clearly anywhere from 10 to 30.


----------



## Mars

I started playing when I was 11-12. I turned 22 this year.


----------



## denicrossing

I started when Wild World came out. I was 11 back then. Now I'm 18.


----------



## jumpluff

I started playing when I was about... 10-11, I think. I'm 19 now.

I would hesitate to guess at the average age of AC fans based on the fandom alone. One of the beautiful things about the game is its broader appeal; even though it's a game that sounds pretty boring/odd in the abstract, it has the kind of charm and whimsy that anyone can relate to. While the fandom online seems to consist of teenagers, I think that could be partly attributed to the internet itself.

For what it's worth, New Leaf has been an incredible success in Japan. Satoru Iwata said the greatest demographic (based on Club Nintendo data) in the first few weeks was women aged 19-24, like me. (Of course, that doesn't mean the average age of the AC fan is 19-24.)

Surveys like these are always interesting though!


----------



## Aloha

I think i started when i was in 5th grade,so maybe around when i was 10.Now I'm almost 16(In August 15th) You're never too old for games(Animal Crossing)


----------



## PeppermintComrade

I was 10 when my friend got me hooked on it, I'm 19 now. As long as my games and systems are intact, I'll still be playing these games. They're timeless, and anyone can play them.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

I got hooked when Wild World came out, I think I was about 14 years old. Now I'm 20.


----------



## Zenaphalis

Ooh, I was around 8 when I played WW, I over here in england the people who play AC are usually 10-18 year old girls. I feel out of place D:


----------



## Celestefey

First time I played Animal Crossing was when I was 5 years old, I think... I'm 15 now. x3 I've been a fan of the series for a long while. Population Growing was the first game I had ever played so yeah. o;


----------



## jesughs

Let's see... Wild World came out in late 2005... my grandpa either gave it to me then or in 2006 so I was most likely 7 or 8 years old. I was addicted, and so was my brother. We were always playing, and we even made friends in our neighborhood because of the game. It's actually a funny store, we were hanging out with these kids and we saw a fish jump out of the water. I made a joke to my brother and said, "Heh, maybe it was a horse mackerel," cause we always got those in our towns. One of the kids was like, "Wait... how'd you know that fish's name?" I told him Animal Crossing, and we all basically fangirled about it. Anyways, now I'm 14, 15 in three months and I'm still as avid a fan as ever. I don't know if I'll ever stop loving Animal Crossing.


----------



## Zenaphalis

Himari said:


> First time I played Animal Crossing was when I was 5 years old, I think... I'm 15 now. x3 I've been a fan of the series for a long while. *Population Growing* was the first game I had ever played so yeah. o;



Why do people always call it population growing? I mean come on, why not just say AC NGC? Not hard!
Sorry, just a little pet hate of mine.


----------



## Celestefey

Zenaphalis said:


> Why do people always call it population growing? I mean come on, why not just say AC NGC? Not hard!
> Sorry, just a little pet hate of mine.



It doesn't matter what I say... I know that the Gamecube version is not actually called Population Growing and that is actually just called Animal Crossing. The fact of the matter is, is that I've always referred to it is that, and everyone knows what I mean. It's just easier to differentiate between them. Because, if I said Animal Crossing, you wouldn't know whether I'm referring to the series as a whole or the version for the Gamecube... But this is off topic and there's already a thread for it so it's whatever.


----------



## Marmidotte

I was ... a bit above 25 when I began playing on my gamecube, with the US version and not the European one...

I am 36 for New Leaf.


----------



## siderealotion

I was, like, 12 when I picked up the game at a Walmart while at my grandparents. I just turned 20. I don't know if I've spent my whole time since playing Animal Crossing but I've enjoyed the series enough to pick up every game that came out.


----------



## Username

I feel so young aha 
Ive only ever played WW and CF, Gamecube and N64 were before my time >


----------



## Gingersnap

i got my first DS in around 06/07 so when i was 7
im 14 now


----------



## kcrojas777

I was introduced to the series with Wild World when I was 19 by a friend a year older than me. I am now 26.


----------



## ayerenzo

I was a Wild World starter, too ! Started playing when I was 12, I believe in '05 ?
About to be 20 and still just as obsessed.


----------



## Lauren

I started when I was like 13/14? I'm 19 now!


----------



## Jarrad

Started in 2002 and I'm 18 now..


----------



## Isabella

started in 2005 when wild world came out. i was 9-10 i think?


----------



## Jarrad

Isabella said:


> started in 2005 when wild world came out. i was 9-10 i think?



Strange to think that wild world came out 8 years ago... Feels like yesterday!


----------



## Isabella

Jarrad said:


> Strange to think that wild world came out 8 years ago... Feels like yesterday!



I remember the early days so well *tear* I even lost the game once then bought it again because it was just that good.


----------



## Jarrad

Isabella said:


> I remember the early days so well *tear* I even lost the game once then bought it again because it was just that good.



You don't even wanna know how many memory cards I'd lost for the GC which were essential for playing AC! Alas we have valuable memories *wipes eyes*


----------



## chriss

I think I was 9 when i started playing, and im 21 now 
jeeze


----------



## GinaGuillotine

I began playing whenever it was that Wild World was released.  I got it about four days after release.  I don't know what year that was.  I will be 47 in July.


----------



## Raienryu

I was like 9 when I was playing Wild World and now I'm 15 playing New Leaf~


----------



## Candy

I started playing when I was 8, I'm 18 (19 in a month) now! Always been crazy addicted to this series.


----------



## Bones

I started playing when I was maybe.. 11-ish? I think it was a few months after my birthday. And I'll be turning 19 this August.


----------



## Fox

I started playing at 12, I'm nearly 22 and still enjoying the series!


----------



## Mr. L

I started playing when I was 11 with City Folk, I'm 15 now.


----------



## Sazie

I don't remember when I started playing but my first time was Game cube version, I loved the little games on there and the events.
It was my most favorite but old DS version, not so much...

I love AC NL though! this is the best out of all of them~ oh and I'm 21 years old now, soon to be 22! :3


----------



## SickleSilver

Started playing when I was 6, I'm 13 now.


----------



## Gizmodo

Started playing when i was 6.. on the gamecube version
I'm 16 now


----------



## Chris

I started playing at 13 and I'm now 21.


----------



## Volizione

I began at around 9, give or take a year. 19 now.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel

The first AC game I played was Wild World I think. I was 9. I'm 13 now. Haha. c:


----------



## TiffaniMichele

I've been playing since I was 10 and I'll be 17 on June 26th.


----------



## stalesfo

Uh... I started playing a couple years ago on Wild World and am now playing New Leaf-Aged 24 xD


----------



## kelleyko

I started in 2001 when I was 9, now I'm 21


----------



## Meltd0wn

I started playing on the launch day in North America (Sept. 2002), I was 37 then, I am now 48 and I am still as addicted to this franchise as I was back then.  I have 2 daughters ages 14 and 17 who are both avid AC players as well, and we all 3 own our own copies of the new AC:NL.


----------



## Phyznix

Well my best friend recommended ACWW to me so i guess i started in 2005? i was 9 then and i'm 16 now


----------



## A-kun

I started with the original Animal Crossing in 2003. I was 20. Now I'm 29 and loving New Leaf.


----------



## Oriana

I have played all of the Animal Crossing titles since the franchise's introduction in 2003 when I was seven. I am now almost seventeen and am happy enjoying New Leaf. <3


----------



## MadCake

Started playing when I was 4, Now i'm 11 (Turning 12 in October ._.).
First game was Animal crossing: Wild world .
What If i'm the youngest fan who has played almost all the games, Except for New leaf as of yet?
And since I'm one of those kinda rare types who gives no craps about Aeropastale and One direction.. AM I AN ALIEN LIFE FORM?!


----------



## Mary

First started when I was 8, now I'm 13.


----------



## LauraFlikFlak

Started playing when i was 6 and i am 14 now. 

haha, i know it sounds pretty darn young. I was just messing around no idea what i was doing.

My brothers played it on the gamecube.


----------



## cwertle

Just started this year with new leaf at 14, and I'm still 14.


----------



## ShawnieStarfire

I was 23 when AC first came into play.... I'm 34 now....


----------



## Megan.

I started playing animal crossing when Wild World came out .. I think that was 2005 or 2006 so I was 12/13. I'm now 20.


----------



## AuraWolf

Well, New Leaf is my first AC but I've heard a great deal about the other ones and I really love AC. Started at 17 and still am 17. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, New Leaf is my first AC but I've heard a great deal about the other ones and I really love AC. Started at 17 and still am 17. XD


----------



## Farobi

Woah, nice to see a variety of ages around here! 

I started playing ACWW since I was 11 and I am playing ACNL at the age of 14.


----------



## niightwind

I started playing when I was about 11. I'm 17 now. c:


----------



## Alcor

Considering how oddly almost everyone that I've come across that has a 3DS, or on StreetPass, has or is playing Animal Crossing. I would put it around the age range of 25-34 being the average.

If also you take into account of site traffic for this forum;
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/belltreeforums.com#trafficstats
It seems like it would be roughly around that age bracket.

edited:
Also if anyone recalls, the Animal Crossing: City Folk commercial targeting age 24+ female audience demographic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq3QPL-8bl0


----------



## Caucas

I started playing Animal Crossing in 2005 I was 12 now I am 18


----------



## Peachy

New Leaf is my first and I'm 20.


----------



## WonderK

I was 7 years old when I played the game cube version. I'm now 18 turning 19 in a couple days.


----------



## roroselle

I played AC GameCube one year after it came out so I was roughly 9 
I've played that and WW
Now I'm 20 and playing NL


----------



## MojoRisin

Started playing when I was 8, now 15


----------



## Lotte

I played AC once on Game Cube at a friend's house when I was around age 9-10.
I play NL and now I'm 21.


----------



## TheGtamax

I started playing video games when I was 6.
I discovered AC with the DS Wild World game and really enjoyed the concept ! I'm now 21 and still enjoying it on ACNL of course


----------



## Wondrous

i started playing when i was 6 or 7, and now i'm 14.


----------



## RedNoverian

Also 21!

Began with the original Animal Crossing for GameCube, of course.


----------



## Midori_Keiko

I started playing only 2 weeks ago XD 
first time playing and I am 26.


----------



## Puuhi

I'm ashamed to say NL is my first AC game but I'm happy I got into it! 25 years old.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I was 10 when I first started playing. I never played WW, but I did pick up CF. For some reason, unlike the GC version. I got bored of it rather quickly. I'm 22 now and I'm having a ball with ACNL. Tremendous fun!


----------



## Simmeh

I was about 6/7, 14 now.


----------



## CrackFox

New Leaf is my first Animal Crossing game and i'm 22.


----------



## Bouge

Played the original when I was 12. I'm 23 now and loving NL.

I could never get into WW or CF, though.


----------



## Napoleonic

I think I got the original when I was around.. 10 or 11.  I'm 18 now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

First time playing! I'm 11.


----------



## bikiniprincess

I just started playing this summer, yo. And I'm 14.


----------



## Lunarbug

I was 18 when I started playing the first AC and now I'm 29, so there's that.


----------



## salarian

I'm 19, but I'd say the median would be around 25-28.  From what I've seen, there's a lot of long-time followers.  Also, there's a few family players (parents and kids playing together).


----------



## croag

I first played wild world, which was released in 2005, right? So I was 10 or 11 then. I'm 19 this month.


----------



## talisheo

I am 19  and i play all the animal crossing games


----------



## peachsoda

I'm 19 and turning 20 in 2 months. I started with the original on Gamecube when I was 11~12, played WW, and now NL. I haven't played City Folk since my brother sold my Wii without telling me.


----------



## Corduroy

i'm almost 13 and i have been playing since i was in 2nd grade. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: forgot to mention i began with WW, then got CF, and i now play NL.


----------



## PixieDust

I started with WW when I was around 11/12 I think. I didn't really play CF much and just got a 3DS XL and New Leaf 3 weeks ago. I'm 17 now  It feels good to be playing AC again after so long. My sister is 7 and playing WW until she gets a 3DS and NL for Christmas.


----------



## Carol_tama

I'm 21 and I started playing WW 1,5 years ago, and now, about 2-3 weeks ago, I started NL.


----------



## Jon

I started really early


----------



## jmeleigh23

I started when I was 11, now I'm 20.


----------



## bittermeat

I started back in 2003 when I was 8 and now I'm 18


----------



## Hamsterific

I started playing on Christmas in 2001 or '02 when I was 9 or 10 and I'm 20 now.


----------



## FunkyCrunky81

I started playing when Wild World was out, perhaps in 2005-2006? I was 24 back then.

I'm 32 now! And playing New Leaf.


----------



## goubug89

23 and AC:NL is my first AC game


----------



## karina

I am almost 26 (in eight days!), and NL is my first AC game and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## HelloAnna

Fame said:


> im 13 now but probably started playing when i was 5 with my sisters guidance and permission since it was her GC



This is basically my situation! cx 
I watched my older siblings play all the AC games since the age of five, I'm thirteen now, and a few of my family members that also play are 6, 19, and 36. ​


----------



## talisheo

I'm 19 and my first Animal Crossing game was the one for N64. I was 8 or 9 (I am not really sure how old I was) and I couldn't understand a word they were saying to me but I loved it soooo much <3


----------



## HULK G

I was teen Hulk (16yrs) when I first got my hands on AC on the Cube. Now I'm in my prime Hulk years 28yrs.


----------



## Blackfirm

The first Animal Crossing I played was Wild World, and I think I got it when I was 13/14. Now I'm 20, sooo not that much time has passed, really.


----------



## honeycup

I've been playing AC since 2001 when it was released to the GameCube, and I'm 30 now. ^_^
I love New Leaf!


----------



## rivulet

Started playing when I was six, I'm twelve now.


----------



## Seravee

AC:NL is my first game and I am 24.


----------



## Azzurro

I'm 14 years old, and I was about 6 or 7 when I played my first AC game, Population Growing.


----------



## Ponycorpse

Literally started playing when I was 17 and now I'm 18! Late starter, huh?


----------



## ForgottenT

I?m 17, I started playing back in Wild World..


----------



## spamurai

Cool thread. You should of made it a poll xD
I'm 25 in two weeks.


----------



## xseed

First played when I was about 10 I think...that was the gamecube one. I have had EVERY animal crossing. I am 19 now.


----------



## spamurai

xseed said:


> First played when I was about 10 I think...that was the gamecube one. I have had EVERY animal crossing. I am 19 now.



Even the N64 version?


----------



## violetneko

I started around 7, and I'm now 18. I've had all the global crossings. :3


----------



## ForgottenT

spamurai said:


> Cool thread. *You should of made it a poll* xD
> I'm 25 in two weeks.



I agree, it would be cool to see


----------



## Blair

New Leaf is my first game, I'm 21


----------



## beebs

spamurai said:


> Cool thread. You should of made it a poll xD
> I'm 25 in two weeks.



I thought there was a poll somewheres. . . 

Anyhoozles, 26 here.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

About 14 and a half here


----------



## Rhea

Started when I was around 9/10 (Wild World) and now i'm 15 (still Wild World + City Folk)
I really want new leaf now but I don't have a 3DS  : (


----------



## Ade4265

Actual age or mental age?


----------



## Sarauh

I'm 17. I started playing when I was like 9/10(I think) on wild world c:


----------



## mariop476

I started in 2002 at the age of 4.  I'm 15 now.


----------



## Vida

I started playing Animal Crossing in 2006. Back then, I was 12. Now, I'm 19 and I still love the game as much


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

When I was 5 or 6, Wild World. My sister played it a while back. (as in probably 7 8 years ago?) She let me play it, as well as Pokemon  Now I'm 9, playing New Leaf.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

PoppyAndPeanut said:


> When I was 5 or 6, Wild World. My sister played it a while back. (as in probably 7 8 years ago?) She let me play it, as well as Pokemon  Now I'm 9, playing New Leaf.


You're 9? Damn, Poppy, you're even younger than me. I was right when I said I was one of the youngest people on here.

If'd I had known about the series back in 2007 or so I would've bought Wild World, but I didn't.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

Kippla said:


> You're 9? Damn, Poppy, you're even younger than me. I was right when I said I was one of the youngest people on here.
> 
> If'd I had known about the series back in 2007 or so I would've bought Wild World, but I didn't.



Lol, at least one of the youngest people. Anyway, I didn't know they even had guides to AC:WW back then. I was stuck just talking to villagers and such.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

There's not much else you can figure out how to do, lol. 

I would've wandered around, meet Tom Nook, be like "what the heck is this" and turn off the game.


----------



## Eirynfox

first played in my late twenties and im in my late thirties now.


----------



## Feraligator

I was 9 when I started back in 2008, or 2007?
I'm 14 now.


----------



## Suicune

New Leaf is the first AC game I've played. I'm 17.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am 30 years old.
I started with Wild World and Gamecube games.
I currently have Cityfolk and NewLeaf.

I got my sister a copy of Newleaf so we could play together but she barely touches her 3DS due to working most of the week, she's 23 years old.


----------



## Koconut

I remember playing the gamecube version for years, I was 8. I also remember my sister deleted my memory card because she was mad at me about something..years of work gone. I was depressed for months lmao   19 now though. The average gamer is 35 btw.


----------



## taylalatbh

The fist AC game I played was Wild World, so whenever that came out (im 22 now). I got City Folk too and now I have New Leaf. And I'll probably get the next one too!


----------



## Moon

I started playing at around 6, now I'm 14.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Started in 2005 when WW came out, I was 9 then and now I'm 16.


----------



## Relly

I think I was 16 when I first started playing, I started off with wild world. I'm 23 now.


----------



## Neu

ACNL is my first AC game & i'm 24.
I always think that younger players tend to play a game that has more action feature.
That is why i rarely see teenagers play this kind of casual life simulation game, i guess?


----------



## FayeKittie

My first Animal Crossing game is New Leaf. I'm 20 going on 21 in December


----------



## amybear91

I can't remember how old I was when I got the GC version, but it was not long after it came out...
I then got WW, and now NL, and I'm 21


----------



## Lavulin98

ACNL is my first game and I'm 15. c: Neu your point is invalid. I suck at action games XD that's way I tend to play games like AC and Pokemon.


----------



## Tornen

Im a 22 year old dude, safe to say I try to keep my Animal Crossing addiction away from all of my friends. They.. they just don't understand :'(


----------



## unravel

Started playing AC: WW since 11 (first AC game)
Started play AC: NL since 15 

Now I'm 15 going to 16 this coming October 3 x'D


----------



## StarMayor

Well, I started playing when I was about twelve I think, and that was when my dad got me Wild World one Christmas. I've played all the games now (although I kind of quit on City Folk because I hated the fast grass wear (which isn't so bad in New Leaf) and because my Wii was on the way out.) I'm now 21, 22 in December, and I still really love Animal Crossing.


----------



## Aiyana

My first AC game is New Leaf, and I'm 25, so. I got it the month after my birthday.


----------



## Jessica Isle

I started playing AC around the time I was 9. Now I'm 20. 

...Has it really been that long.


----------



## beffa

I played the GC game when I was very very young. I think I was around 6 or something like that. I played with my older sister and cousin. I'm 14, almost 15 now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I started with the GameCube version around the age of 7. I'm now playing New Leaf and I'll be 19 in a few months.


----------



## Yui

I was around 10/11 when I started playing AC. I'm now 17 turning 18 ^^


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Got WW in my late thirties and just couldn't get into it - was more addicted to Pokemon (which I'd been playing since Yellow).  NL looked so good, and I discovered more about how the game worked (which I hadn't known for WW) that I was looking forward to its release for months.  Been playing since release day, I'm 43.  Hubby (42) and son (nearly 16) also play.


----------



## Hound00med

I was 11 when Wild World came out, and that's when I started playing, as I never had a GameCube.. But I'm 18 now


----------



## Britty the Kitty

I started playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube when I was 15. I'm 24 now, and I believe New Leaf is probably my absolute favorite of the series.


----------



## JellyBeans

I am so young compared to everyone on here. I won't say, I'll leave you to think and guess  But I started a few years ago at the age of 8 :3


----------



## Petunia

Aiyana said:


> My first AC game is New Leaf, and I'm 25, so. I got it the month after my birthday.


Oh cool. I'm 25, too. 

My first was on Gamecube when I was 15. I didn't know anyone else who played it, and whenever I tried explaining to someone what you actually did in the game, I would get funny looks. And I'd hear things like "what's fun about moving around furniture?!".

It's amazing how much more popular the series is now. It was a bit of an oddball when it first came out.

It's neat to see the range of ages of people who play this. And a mix of guys and girls. It's rare to see other video games with a fan base like this.


----------



## hzl

I started playing when New Leaf came out and I'm 19


----------



## Brackets

I started playing at 14, and now I'm 18


----------



## Bunni

I started at 13 now I'm 13  yeah i am pretty new to the series...


----------



## nightplayer

I just got into AC through new leaf so I am a late starter..lol. As far as my age I left my 20's several years back!!


----------



## kanti

I started with the GC version when I was 17. Then moved on to the other versions, currently I'm 29.


----------



## RhinoK

I started when I was six.


----------



## oiwa

i started playing at 8, and now i am 19


----------



## Poppyann

I started playing with Wild World when I was about 13 or 14. Bought City Folk when it came out and didn't play it much, now play New Leaf and I'm 19 and 20 in a month.


----------



## GOAT

turned 20 today


----------



## Croconaw

I started playing at age 6. I am 15 now.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I'm fourteen right now, but I played my first AC game when I was a lot younger, maybe 5 or 6?


----------



## Anampses

I was 13 when I first played AC on the GameCube.
I am now 23, turning 24 next month


----------

